# Advice on 10g Betta tank



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon tank that i just set up, I got my betta today. In the tank is gravel the filter, a light, a few fake plants, and a castle for him to hide in. I think it looks pretty good, but I want a little more life.

Would I be in trouble if I put one or two cherry shrimp in the tank with the betta?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Cherry shrimp would probably be good with you're betta. He might try to eat them though, it just depends on his personality. You could try it, and just keep an eye on them for awhile.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah all good. If you want to be sure... snails can be a good replacement.
Ah for the tank. If you can afford, a lil live plants may be good!
Good luck!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Live plants seem to make a world of difference to me. They just seem more interesting then the fake ones, especially if they are low maintanence. Other than that a few shrimp would be pretty cool too if they had color. I haven't seen any cherry shrimp around my area, Imbrium, do you know how much they usually cost? I would love to throw some in my 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't really know how much they cost. I've never had cherry's so I never looked into it. I wouldn't think they'd be too expensive though. If you like shrimp japonica's are nice, or ghosts are always super cheap. They don't have the red coloring though, but they are a little bigger, so less likely to end up as a snack for smallish fish.


----------



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

Shrimp would work, but might get eaten, if betta gets too hungry. I have ghost in my tanks and they seem to do well....Have you thought about adding 3 or 4 more fish of a different species???


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

what kind of different species could i put with the betta


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What do you mean? I think we've answered that?


----------

